# Rippers Bars



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

This Kubota I'm working on has a little box blade on it and there are ripper bars as pictured below. But, what holds the rippers in place in the box blade?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They should be held in place at the front of the frame by pins.


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

There's no place for any pins. The frame is about a 4" X 4" piece of square stock. The hole you see at the top has a same size hole on the bottom for the tooth to slip into. There has to be some kind of clip that goes onto the tooth and catching in one of those notches. Trouble is that I don't know what this clip would look like. I was hoping for a picture of one. Surely someone on this forum must have something similar. There are no other holes in the 4X4 piece of square stock frame but the rectangle holes on the top and bottom for the tooth.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If you put the ripper in the slot does either of the two notches engage with and lock onto the 4X4 box wall thickness?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If so, then I believe you need this style pin. https://www.agrisupply.com/flat-pin-for-box-blade-shanks/p/10405/ 

For this style shank similar to yours. https://www.agrisupply.com/box-blade-shank-18-3-slot/p/105648/


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> If so, then I believe you need this style pin. https://www.agrisupply.com/flat-pin-for-box-blade-shanks/p/10405/
> 
> For this style shank similar to yours. https://www.agrisupply.com/box-blade-shank-18-3-slot/p/105648/


Ok, what I'm thinking is the the blade goes in from the bottom and you tilt it forward at the top to catch the frame edge of the rectangle hole in one of the notches.. Then the flat pin is inserted at the back edge of the blade to keep it tilted forward and held by that notch. Am I anywhere near correct?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've never seen that style of lock up though I do prefer it over what I have, but I'd say you are correct. You should have 3 height options I'm thinking, based on the two notches.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I should have picked up the pin operation, damn ingenious and a hole to tie a retainer to so you don't lose the pin.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

caryc said:


> Ok, what I'm thinking is the the blade goes in from the bottom and you tilt it forward at the top to catch the frame edge of the rectangle hole in one of the notches.. Then the flat pin is inserted at the back edge of the blade to keep it tilted forward and held by that notch. Am I anywhere near correct?


Are there marking on the box blade to know the manufacture? Maybe a users manual would tell-tale the setup on the rippers. 

Mine's a LMC from AL. It's the typical setup with the thru pins and not the notches. 

BTW, love the ASC links. It's hard to beat their pricing on a bunch of stuff including adding in the shipping! Wish there were more of these stores nation wide.


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

Yes, I think there is a label on it. I'll check it today to see if it's still readable. By the way, a hint on those very old labels; If you take a digital camera with a macro setting and take some close up pics of a label at slightly different angles so the light hits it differently, you can sometimes make it readable with adjustments and simple photo editing program. I had to do that to get the serial number off the engine in my MF202.


----------



## oldman570 (Nov 20, 2019)

The longer part of the Agri Fab pins slips down into the slot in the frame after the rippers are set at the height the operator wants. The part of the pin with the hole in it should be to the rear of the box. I set my box blade up and then wielded a 3/8" round stock to the pins to keep them together so I would not loose them, and it works great. When I want to change the rippers to a diffrent height I pull the pin and bars, reset the rippers, and replace the pins and bar at once.


----------

